# [Czech NR] 6x6x6 2:01.11 single using Yau5 (Lubos Bartik)



## MatejMuzatko (Nov 21, 2015)

Remember this name, he's improving like a crazy! 
Probably the best 6x6 Yau5er in the world  (official)


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 21, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Remember this name, he's improving like a crazy!
> Probably the best 6x6 Yau5er in the world  (official)


I have a better (official) single, though his mean is better. 
I've known about him for a bit, nice to see more people getting fast with Yau5!


----------

